# Wine?



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

I do not consider myself an aficionado by any means, but I know what I like and believe I have pretty good taste and ability to convey that taste of a cigar to others pretty well. However, I recently find myself being drawn into the world of wine.

I am a college student, so expense is an issue. Can anyone recommend any wines that they have enjoyed and is available in most wine stores (I seem to enjoy the whites as well as the not so dry reds). Along with the Wine any ideas for what cigar might compliment it? As you can see in my profile I am a more fuller bodied smoker (Pardon Maddys, FDO V, Illusion (sooooo good but hard to get my hands on in my store). Any suggestions are greatly appreciated, Thanks so much guys! :redface:

-Fitzy :leph:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Rosemont Estate makes some really great affordable wine i like the Shiraz it goes well with those cigars you mentioned,also try the Cab-Savignon very good Aussy wine10-12$ on sale .


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

2 of my favorites are Yellow Tail from Australia and Bull's Blood from Hungary.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Pino Grigio santa Margerita white is very good for the price also Montrachet french a liitle pricey but great white wine and red any thing from ruffino which is a chiante or on the expensive great side BAROLO is the best any spanish wine from Rioja region is a great wine


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Rancho Zabaco Dancing Bull Zinfandel. Please do not confuse Zin with White Zin. If you do not know the difference please pm me as I am real knowledgeable with wine. This Zin has a lot of flavor. It is bold yet fruit forward. You will have hints of dark cherries and plum. I recommend this with a cigar that is medium and up. It goes for about 10 bucks a bottle.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

paint said:


> Rosemont Estate makes some really great affordable wine i like the Shiraz it goes well with those cigars you mentioned,also try the Cab-Savignon very good Aussy wine10-12$ on sale .


I recommend this as well.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Ecco Damini Merlot is under $10 and great. Also Pepperwood Grove is like $6.99. Both great for the price.


----------



## AshKicker (Aug 7, 2008)

Chateau St. Michelle makes a very good chardonay for the money, not really expensive for a Napa Valley wine, although if you'd like to splurge and can find it, a Mondavi Reserve chardonay, or a Grgich Hills chardonay is extremely good, but will run you around $36 -$45 a bottle. Charles Krug Cabernet Sauvignon is always an excellent wine, full body with lots of fruit and wood, one of my very favorites (just can't get it here in Lewiston, Idaho), kind of spendy, but well worth it!!

If you want to just try out stuff, try visiting www.wine.woot.com for some good deals, and they give a review on what you'd be ordering. 
I did that, and was very surprised with the wine, stuff I'd never heard of, and tasty as well!
Other than that, I'd suggest starting out at the $10- $15 bottle range, and trying what sounds good....you almost can't go wrong with a Napa Valley wine. (most wines will have a little blurb of their flavor profile on the bottle, so read the labels until you more confident in getting adventurous. Unfortunately, you get what you pay for with wines... there are some exceptions, however)


----------



## SoTL1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

Many Australian lines are very affordable (I usually don't pay more then about $7 a bottle) and tasty - I'm a fan of Shiraz, Merlot and Pinot Noir - check out Little Penguin, Black Swan and Yellow Tale, Jim Jim Shiraz, Sockeye Shiraz/Pinot .

In our hemisphere, check out Dog Tail Vineyards Fire Hydrant Red, Night Owl, HRM Rex Goliath (I called it the 47 pound cock - it's named after a giant rooster after all).

Happy sampling!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Not much help here Brother, but I do dig the Alabama Semi-Sweet muscadine and often get a case shipped from......

mountainvalleywinery.com I've heen to this place while in Gatlinburg and tasted every one they let me at!!


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

SoTL1977 said:


> HRM Rex Goliath (I called it the 47 pound cock - it's named after a giant rooster after all).
> 
> Happy sampling!


This is one of my favorites as well


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Greg Norman makes an excellent Shiraz for ~$15


----------



## smokinson (Sep 28, 2008)

Good thread here. Some of my favs are Marietta Vineyards Zin and Old vine red. Great buys between 10.99-15.99 Very full fruit flavors. The Old vine red is really interesting because you can taste it kinda progress over 2-3 hours(if you can make the bottle last that long). Columbia crest two vines is a good line in the $7-$9 range. The Cab/Merlot got like an 89 or 92 in WA. Best value for me by far though is Gnarley Head Zin. Big plum with undertone of what sometimes taste like Strawberry. As far as Zinfandels go it isnt dry what so ever.


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

I like Smoking Loon Merlot with Cigars. It is around $10 a bottle and has a lot of the same profiles of a full bodied cigar.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

One of my personal favorites is Menage Trois red. Its a blended wine(Zin, Cab and Merlot I believe) available at any wine store and even some grocery stores, I've even seen it at Wal-Marx. About $9-12, good wine with a cigar IMHO.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm not a big wine fan, but I had a 2001 Australian Shiraz a couple of weeks ago. It was so good, I drank the entire bottle!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I heard this is awesome wine for the money....

"If there's been one constant in our wine selection lately, it's got to be Charles Shaw. Lovingly nicknamed "Two Buck Chuck" by a member of the wine press, these California wines have become something of a phenomenon in the wine world, and in our stores. Contrary to many an urban legend, these super-value wines began as the result of an oversupply of wine and a great relationship with a valued supplier. They've become the nation's best-selling wines, not surprising when you consider the combination of low price ($1.99 - $3.49 per bottle, depending on the region) and great taste Charles Shaw wines offer. Depending on the season and the quality of wine available, our selection of Charles Shaw varietals will vary, but the quality never will."

http://www.traderjoes.com/product_categories.html

Honest opinions appreciated.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I second the Austrailian wines and also the Two Buck Chuck.

I'm halfway through a case of the Two Buck Chuck Merlot. Very good with a Serie V Lancero I can tell you that!!


----------



## SoTL1977 (Jul 31, 2008)

vankleekkw said:


> I like Smoking Loon Merlot with Cigars. It is around $10 a bottle and has a lot of the same profiles of a full bodied cigar.


Oh yeah, Smoking Loon is tasty. And it was *made* for drinking with cigars, just look at the label:

​


----------

